# disappointed with ions, more durable boots?



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The 2014 Nike Kaiju is wider than my old pair from 3 years back. Wider everywhere, toebox, overall boot. If you haven't tried them in awhile give it another go. I own Ions and Imperials and I'm always trying to "go back" to them but it's never a game winner for me. And my 3 year old Kaiju look brand new after being ridden like hard and put away wet for two 80 day seasons.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Try burton rider services, you might have some warranty benefit, or they may just help you out. 

I buy ions almost every year, put 50 days on them, and while they soften up they are structurally fine when I'm done with them. If they're falling apart see if burton will do something.

I also think that snowboard boots only last about 50 days if you want them to stay stiff, they're not like ski boots. So if you ride 100 days a year you would use 2 sets of boots per season. Small price to pay for 100 days in paradise.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will usually use 2 pairs a season riding 150-180 days last year and this year. I'm at about 50 with my flow talons and they are starting to soften up a bit. No mechanical issues yet....

Nike's have horrible durability if you ride alot....


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> The 2014 Nike Kaiju is wider than my old pair from 3 years back. Wider everywhere, toebox, overall boot. If you haven't tried them in awhile give it another go. I own Ions and Imperials and I'm always trying to "go back" to them but it's never a game winner for me. And my 3 year old Kaiju look brand new after being ridden like hard and put away wet for two 80 day seasons.


hmm i tried 13 kaijus (really wanted to buy them) but the heel was too narrow. 


does anyone else have this problem with their ions that the toe box is getting squashed on the side when you tighten up your toe straps? If I do them up looser so this doesn't happen the toe strap will pop off mid run.:thumbsdown:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Why are your toe straps so tight. They are just there to keep your boots from shifting toeside and to hold you in. I've never had that problem with Ions and any binding. But I just get the straps snug anything past that starts to fuck with ankle mobility.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Basically, you have 2013 Ions. There were just not up to par with what that boot should be. Try and get a warranty for the stitching issues and I highly recommend the '14 if it still fits well. All the issues you're having as far as structure are gone in the new build.

Don't buy Nike. I have to try and blow through most boots as I'm actually pretty light on gear but I'd blow through Nikes in 30 days.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> Why are your toe straps so tight. They are just there to keep your boots from shifting toeside and to hold you in. I've never had that problem with Ions and any binding. But I just get the straps snug anything past that starts to fuck with ankle mobility.


cause the straps will pop off to the top of the toe if they are loose


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

twowheeled said:


> does anyone else have this problem with their ions that the toe box is getting squashed on the side when you tighten up your toe straps? If I do them up looser so this doesn't happen the toe strap will pop off mid run.:thumbsdown:


My 2011/12 Ions will do the same thing if I crank on the toe strap at a certain angle. Sounds like a binding adjustment issue though. Try moving your cap slightly so you don't need to crank it down.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

My ions have creases at the toe box area from where the pressure of the binding is. 

I'm not sure if the toe box caves in though. Havent really noticed it.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

Fergatron2000 said:


> My 2011/12 Ions will do the same thing if I crank on the toe strap at a certain angle. Sounds like a binding adjustment issue though. Try moving your cap slightly so you don't need to crank it down.


that's what fustrates me, I've tried every combination of toe strap adjustment and none of them want to hold the toe shape of this boot well, which is stupid because the bindings are burton too. My old rulers on the other hand have a much stronger toe box that are still solid after 200+ days and fit perfectly in the cartels. 

I think I'm gonna try something different than burtons for my next boot. I want something a little stiffer than the ions, if Nikes aren't good what else should I look at?


----------

